# Possible Noir, Crime sort've RP.



## Band1t (Jun 13, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone would like to RP in some kind of group or something. Pretty simple in the sense of plot, just more or less our own radio drama esc thing.
Message me if you're interested.
Ciao


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 13, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> I was wondering if anyone would like to RP in some kind of group or something. Pretty simple in the sense of plot, just more or less our own radio drama esc thing.
> Message me if you're interested.
> Ciao



Can Amanda be a mobster?


----------



## Band1t (Jun 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Can Amanda be a mobster?


I don't see why not. I was going to use my fursona Morgan, and make her a detective.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 13, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> I don't see why not. I was going to use my fursona Morgan, and make her a detective.



Good, so now we have one protagonist and one antagonist, unless others want to join in.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Good, so now we have one protagonist and one antagonist, unless others want to join in.


Indeed.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 13, 2021)

I shall put her sheet out when we start.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 13, 2021)

LiteralRaccoon said:


> I shall put her sheet out when we start.



Okidoki.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Bumped


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Lemme grab my sonas sheet. Ill post it in here I guess.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Name: Morgan J. Thatcher
Nickname: "Thatch"
Age: 35
Gender: Female
Species: Raccoon
Titles: Detective, Inspector
Affiliations: Police Dept.

Height: 5'7
Weight: 145 lbs
Fur Color: Grey
Eye Color: Green
Outward Appearance: Generally seen with a white button-up shirt, suspenders with a weapon holster attached,  all concealed under a dark brown trench coat, her badge pinned on the front. She has poorly tailored black slacks on underneath her coat and some black dress shoes which are tied up tight. To top it off, she wears a dark brown fedora and some larger lensed glasses.

Equipment: Notebook, Pen, 357 Magnum Revolver, Matches, Cigarettes.

Strengths/Weaknesses: Thatch is very perceptive, though she can barely see without her glasses. Overall she is fit, but not very muscular.

(Sorry bout the wait, I had to assist with some cooking.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Name:  Amanda "Mama" Bradanska
Nickname:  Madre Amanda, Mama Amanda. Psycho Witch, Madame Amanda.
Age: 36
Gender: Female
Species: European Fox
Titles: Gangster, crimelord.
Affiliations: The underworld.

Height: 5'9
Weight: Don't ask.
Fur Color:  Coal black
Eye Color:  Dark green
Outward Appearance:

Equipment:  Fedora, baseball bat for "kneecappings", Thompson submachine gun. Browning 1911 pistol.

Strengths/Weaknesses: Amanda is cunning and ruthless, she is perceptive and scheming as well. She is cold and not afraid to get her hands dirty.She is good with battering and interrogation as well, sadly due to being a woman she isn't the best in the "upper body strength" department and is better off shooting than taking licks.

Amanda also shows signs of megalomania and even paranoia, which can be used to her enemies advantage, but also makes her good at ordering her lackeys around and makes her overly cautious, to a fault.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

I shall start us off.


_The night was young, a breeze bringing in the dark fog. The street lights on, a few figures in the area. Inside a window, a smell of smoke and  blood covers a lonely desk, a single shadow in the seat. A Raccoon sits asleep, her coat hanging up with her hat. Her glasses lie on the desk next to a nameplate, both items moved out of the way because of her feet on the desk. She quietly dreams of  birds, some case files on the floor next to her. She has her 357. in her holster, a few rounds sprawled out around the room. A radio in the back of the room begins blaring some sort of alarm like wake up call, something about a crime. She stays asleep, too tired to work..._

(Im not sure what the crime is, but it can be whatever you wanna do)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

(The detective could try to hit over one of Amanda's speak easies, but they're heavily guarded and you'd need a police raid on them. Plus, you'd have to know where they are. Otherwise, maybe one of Amanda's goons got sloppy and left a trail of one of her dead former rivals?)


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

(Thats a great idea, but I think ill have Morgan go in by herself to scope the place out. A murder would be perfect for her to find clues to a speak easy.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

(Okay, but don't think Amanda won't have her minions around her.)

_Suddenly, a single gunshot is heard off in the distance. A single blast, most likely from a pistol or a magnum is heard. There is a slight male cry out before it all goes silent. The honking of nearby cars and the sound of dogs barking drown out the noise, but anyone with a trained ear would know what that was. It was perhaps down the street some or perhaps in an more isolated region. _


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

_Suddenly, Morgan shot up, her hand reaching over to her gun. She kicked her legs, her stuff being thrown off the desk. Morgan quickly gets on the floor and searches for her glasses, grabs them and gets up, putting them on. She sprints to the coat rack, grabbing the jacket and hat, then running out whilst putting it on. She takes the stairs down, getting to the bottom floor, now running out of the building and looking around, listening for some more commotion._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

_There were now some people gathering at the commotion, unfortunately it was only after several minutes of people swearing they heard something, so nobody saw the perpetuator. Still, the slightly gathering crowd could be seen off in the distance to perhaps indicate where the shot came from. Morgan would have to act fast though, as the scene was developing. _


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

_Morgan ran up to the crowd, yelling _"Back up! Police business!"
_She pushed through the people, continuing to yell. Some other officers finally showed up, clearing the crowd as she searched the scene._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

_The crowd would quickly disappears, nobody wanted to be put into the slammer for a crime scene they didn't commit so they soon would dissipate and begin to simply onlook and observe. Inside the alleyway was a rather tragic and grim scene, laying dead on the ground was an anthro hedgehog in pants and slacks, dead and covered in blood. From the looks of things his body was still warm as there was a smoking gunshot wound in his back. He looked like his body was untampered with. Whoever shot the man, clearly wasn't looking to rob him of his clothing, but further observation and forensics would be required to asses the situation and solve the mystery. _


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

_Morgan looked for anything somewhat suspicious. She walked over to the body, pointing at another officer to bring her some gloves. Inspected the bullet hole, waiting for the gloves. Once the other officer gave her the gloves she slipped them on and reached in the pockets and grabbed for anything._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

_From the looks of things, the man was a green fured hedgehog who looked somewhat drunk, on his corpse was a simply halfway bottle of scotch, illegit, but not too uncommon and defiantly not top shelf. However, it would appear that his wallet would be intact upon searching his coat and the cash inside of it was still there. Whoever shot him, had some other motive than petty theft. The bullet was was a from a model 19. Meaning the shooter was deadly accurate and was not a simple mugger, they were very precise and knew exactly where to shoot in the heart. However, this also meant the shooter could be nearby, however they could have gotten away using a nearby fire escape. The alley was rather dark at this time of night. 

As for the wallet, it looked like his ID was still in there, it would read that his name was Jack O'Brian and he was a Mercian immigrant from outside the city. His last name may seem interesting, as the O'Brian's are known for owning some distilleries. _


----------



## Band1t (Jun 27, 2021)

_Morgan handed the wallet and all the other items to the officer. She made sure to tell the officer to get some addresses of the distilleries. Something at a distillery might be vital to finding the criminal._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

_For now the trail would lead to a dead end, the bullet used wasn't exactly uncommon, and the shooter seemed to have a get away planned. The only lead was Jack and his connection to the O'Brian's, or anyone at odds with the O'Brian's. Jack probably had a record that could be called upon by the police department to look into his history, his social status, and other details that may prove useful. _


----------

